# 240sx tranny swap



## 2Fas4U (Aug 28, 2004)

Hello all, I have a few questions about the manual tranny of the S13 240sx (1989). I have an '89 AT and want to do the conversion but was unsure weather the 240 used a Hydraulic clutch or a Cable. also i wanted to know how do the 300zx tranny stack up against the 240's. Will the 300zx tranny fit (i know i'd need adaptor plates made... ect.) but will it sit right in the 240sx? all assistance is welcome, thanks.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

2Fas4U said:


> Hello all, I have a few questions about the manual tranny of the S13 240sx (1989). I have an '89 AT and want to do the conversion but was unsure weather the 240 used a Hydraulic clutch or a Cable. also i wanted to know how do the 300zx tranny stack up against the 240's. Will the 300zx tranny fit (i know i'd need adaptor plates made... ect.) but will it sit right in the 240sx? all assistance is welcome, thanks.


I don't know about the 300ZX tranny due to the V6 block, but most people just swap in an RB series tranny, I think the RB25 Tranny has a reverse synchro etc.
Might be cool to see though!


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

I think all 240's use hydraulic clutches. And your going to want to use a KA tranny.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

K-1 said:


> I think all 240's use hydraulic clutches. And your going to want to use a KA tranny.


Definitely. The gear ratios on the 300ZX (Z32, I assume) are wider than the 240SX, and it'd be a slow haul through the gears with a KA. I'm not even sure that the 300ZX tranny would fit the 240SX driveshaft. I'm sure you could put a Z32 transmission on a 240SX, almost anything is possible, but it's not practical nor realistic. KA tranny is the way to go. And yes, or course, all 240SX's use hydraulic clutches.


----------



## 2Fas4U (Aug 28, 2004)

The custom drive shaft is no problem cause i was going to use a T5 tranny (Thats a ford Mustang) cause it's way stronger, way lighter, ang can be adjusted by simply buying gears. I wouldn't use the skyline cause it's not sold in america and would be expensive and if anything breaks i have to get a new one plus skyline conversions are alot of extra work. Beside the drive shaft what else must i do for the 300zx tranny? once done will it be worth it over the Ka tranny? and you say Na or Turbo tranny, it doesn't matter,right?


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

2Fas4U said:


> The custom drive shaft is no problem cause i was going to use a T5 tranny (Thats a ford Mustang) cause it's way stronger, way lighter, ang can be adjusted by simply buying gears. I wouldn't use the skyline cause it's not sold in america and would be expensive and if anything breaks i have to get a new one plus skyline conversions are alot of extra work. Beside the drive shaft what else must i do for the 300zx tranny? once done will it be worth it over the Ka tranny? and you say Na or Turbo tranny, it doesn't matter,right?


The transmission you install MUST match the engine you are using.

you CANNOT bolt up a mustang tranny to a KA.
you CANNOT bolt up a 300zx tranny to a KA.

If you are using a KA engine, you must use a KA tranny.


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

Just go with the Ka tranny alot less headachs I can't see a 300zx tranny fitting on the ka your gunna have to spend more money to get it to fit right. I don't see what gain yuo would be getting from using the 300 tranny just stick to the ka. If you need any help doing this swap any questions and what not pm I have done 2 of these swaps myself one being on my own car


----------



## 2Fas4U (Aug 28, 2004)

I am sorry but it seems that i was mis understood. I'm not planning to run a Ka motor. The motor is a VG30DETT and you are not limited to the tranny your motor comes with you can swap trannies once you do the right work and spend the right money.


----------

